# Some reporters do ok



## Ramsayi (Nov 9, 2012)

On the trail with Sydney's snake-hunter | COSMOS magazine 

Did you have much input into the article Rob?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2012)

Great article... Especially in light of such bad publicity of recent 'other' articles.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 9, 2012)

I note that comments can be left if you think it's warranted.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 9, 2012)

good find Ramsayi! i had quite a reasonable amount of input into that article it turns out! that media group interviewed me and came to a snake job,i was wondering what would turn up in the final product.
I tried to lure them away from the sensationalism of the venom toxicity and the "top ten" ,that sort of information has been overstated,the truth about these amazing creatures is very different to what the media normally portrays.
Never losing sight though of the potential danger they pose,but as we who handle these creatures on a daily basis well know,its a lot harder for a general member of the public to get bitten in normal daily life,even where these creatures are common.
I am happy with the information i gave them , the stats they must have researched them selves though,but its a good article lets hope snakes are the winners!!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah mate it is a very good article in that for once it not sensationalized.I know how difficult it is when providing reporters with information and having it twisted and reading like nothing you have told them,so all in all top effort!
Maybe that journo might be a good source to get decent info about reptiles into the media rather than the usual servings of absolute crap?


----------



## mcbuggsy (Nov 9, 2012)

You should have added the blanket story Rob..........and a photo would have been good.....


----------

